# Massive Anti-Communist Demonstrations Taking Place Across Cuba



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 11, 2021)

How can this be? I was assured by my intellectual and moral superiors that Cuba was a paradise for workers and those needing healthcare. That’s why they get in inner tubes in shark infested waters just to see how bad things are in America.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## skye (Jul 11, 2021)

Isn't it ironic.....in Cuba they want to be free like the US is (or used to be)  and in the US they want to be a dictatorship  like Cuba!

What a strange world we are living in!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 11, 2021)

skye said:


> Isn't it ironic.....in Cuba they want to be free like the US is (or used to be)  and in the US they want to be a dictatorship  like Cuba!
> 
> What a strange world we are living in!


Commies are always delusional.


----------



## skye (Jul 11, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it ironic.....in Cuba they want to be free like the US is (or used to be)  and in the US they want to be a dictatorship  like Cuba!
> ...



Exactly right!


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 11, 2021)

Pelosi will have to put up a fence around the Cuban gov buildings to prevent another insurrection!


----------



## Litwin (Jul 11, 2021)

end of Latin American moscow style *stalinism *? can we expect intervention of Putin´s *little green men *?

Great News!!! all my prays with *Cuban *people today , if i can do something for you guys just ask !!








						Cuba sees biggest protests for decades as pandemic adds to woes
					

Chanting "freedom" and calling for President Miguel Diaz-Canel to step down, thousands of Cubans joined street protests from Havana to Santiago on Sunday in the biggest anti-government demonstrations on the Communist-run island in decades.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## BS Filter (Jul 11, 2021)

Oh no, Democrats are gonna be nervous about this.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## whitehall (Jul 11, 2021)

Cubans mill around the streets and the logical assumption is that Russia will invade the U.S? Say what?


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Jul 11, 2021)

Cuba could have an island full of soulless corporate resorts, eateries and gas stations...emblazoned in every nook and cranny. Anal rainbow flags from cove to key. World Bank loans...World Bank debt. Agricultural dumping, tax free manufacturing zones where there citizens could earn as much as .25 cents/hour!
In other words...there is a paradise outside that awaits her.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Cuba could have an island full of soulless corporate resorts, eateries and gas stations...emblazoned in every nook and cranny. Anal rainbow flags from cove to key. World Bank loans...World Bank debt. Agricultural dumping, tax free manufacturing zones where there citizens could earn as much as .25 cents/hour!
> In other words...there is a paradise outside that awaits her.


.25 cents an hour is 1/4 cent per hour.  Math is hard!


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Jul 11, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Gabe Lackmann said:
> 
> 
> > Cuba could have an island full of soulless corporate resorts, eateries and gas stations...emblazoned in every nook and cranny. Anal rainbow flags from cove to key. World Bank loans...World Bank debt. Agricultural dumping, tax free manufacturing zones where there citizens could earn as much as .25 cents/hour!
> ...


Ooooh look at Admiral nit picky...somethin got your panties in a twist sailor boy?


----------



## DGS49 (Jul 11, 2021)

Isn't socialized medicine wonderful?  Surprising that the Chinese haven't significantly bailed out the Marxists by now.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Gabe Lackmann said:
> ...


You have never seen a grocery store with a sign that says "Bananas .56 cents a pound?

I hate stupid!


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Jul 11, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Gabe Lackmann said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Aww it's ok...make some cocoa and pop in those Matlock tapes...kick your feet up...it's Sunday. Before you know it you will be dreaming...back in the South Pacific and coconut covered titties.


----------



## munkle (Jul 11, 2021)

That sure is a pretty city.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 11, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Gabe Lackmann said:
> ...


I taught mathematics and government classes for the better part of 21 years.  I

You have a room temperature IQ apparently.


----------



## munkle (Jul 11, 2021)

Litwin said:


> end of Latin American moscow style *stalinism *? can we expect intervention of Putin´s *little green men *?
> 
> Great News!!! all my prays with *Cuban *people today , if i can do something for you guys just ask !!
> 
> ...





LOL over "low covid vaccination rates."  Cuba has one of the lowest covid death rates in the world.  Big pharma never quits, probably ran the story just to sneak that in.


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 11, 2021)

BS Filter said:


> Oh no, Democrats are gonna be nervous about this.


Nope; Ds are going to want every single one of them in the US and on welfare.


----------



## Litwin (Jul 11, 2021)

whitehall said:


> Cubans mill around the streets and the logical assumption is that Russia will invade the U.S? Say what?


moscow will invade Cuba, they hate the democracy


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jul 11, 2021)

Litwin said:


> end of Latin American moscow style *stalinism *? can we expect intervention of Putin´s *little green men *?
> 
> Great News!!! all my prays with *Cuban *people today , if i can do something for you guys just ask !!
> 
> ...


If we had a real president Gitmo would be filling up right now with troops ready to help.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jul 11, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Gabe Lackmann said:
> ...


Cuba face palmed at your mistake.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jul 11, 2021)

Missouri_Mike said:


> If we had a real president Gitmo would be filling up right now with troops ready to help.


Surrender Biden will do no such thing. He might promise Cuba to China or Iran though.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Jul 11, 2021)

BluesLegend said:


> Gabe Lackmann said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Fair enough, however the average Cuban probably doesn't have access to the internet. But you and Admiral Poop Deck can both eat my shit just the same.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jul 11, 2021)

BluesLegend said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > If we had a real president Gitmo would be filling up right now with troops ready to help.
> ...


He will tell them there’s no need to revolt they have the best healthcare in the world. Michael Moore will make another movie about it.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jul 11, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Gabe Lackmann said:
> ...


Among many other things they don’t have access to. Yet you still decided from your easy chair and easy life to inform them just how bad their life could be with the same businesses that let you live the sweet life every day. Things you would never want to live without. You’re an asshole.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Jul 11, 2021)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Gabe Lackmann said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


Yes...I am. Now I am going to go polish my new car, while I sip my Crown Royal. Have a happy Sunday evening.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jul 11, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Gabe Lackmann said:
> ...


While you’re doing that make sure you do a toast to those Cuban’s that have life so good without having to suffer like you are.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 11, 2021)

Litwin said:


> end of Latin American moscow style *stalinism *? can we expect intervention of Putin´s *little green men *?
> 
> Great News!!! all my prays with *Cuban *people today , if i can do something for you guys just ask !!
> 
> ...




The democrat party is concerned.......if Cubans try to get freedom, the democrat party will lose one of their heros....the Castros have been their heroes for decades......


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Jul 11, 2021)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Gabe Lackmann said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...


Missouri, prior to covid I would travel at least once per year and vacation in some the prettiest, yet poorest places along the equator. I have given many dirt water economies plenty of cash. From Cambodia, to Costa Rica. I love those places. 
I miss my yearly vacations. I had concrete plans to visit Machu Pichhu. I wanted to visit Trinidad. Nope...dreams shattered.

Cheers you broke bastards!


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jul 11, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Gabe Lackmann said:
> ...


Wait a minute, you actually traveled the world because of your capitalist country’s abundance and spent time with the people in these poor countries. Did you make sure to tell them how horrible your life is as you boarded a plane back to the comforts of the US?

It sounds to me like you’re a typical democrat. Fly out and pay the locals trying to eek out a life for your entertainment for a few days but giving them the chance to live like you fucks up your vacation spot. So you just pay them on the head and tell them how lucky they are they not to live in a free capitalist country.

You’re a sack of shit. Who apparently loves to visit the unfortunate as long as they can serve you the capitalist with the travel money.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Jul 11, 2021)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Wait a minute, you actually traveled the world because of your capitalist country’s abundance and spent time with the people in these poor countries. Did you make sure to tell them how horrible your life is as you boarded a plane back to the comforts of the US?


Nope Misery. I gave them thousands, and they gave me beautiful vistas, cheap beer, and occasional diarrhea. Pretty even stevens I would say. 



Missouri_Mike said:


> It sounds to me like you’re a typical democrat. Fly out and pay the locals trying to eek out a life for your entertainment for a few days but giving them the chance to live like you fucks up your vacation spot. So you just pay them on the head and tell them how lucky they are they not to live in a free capitalist country.


No no no...I am a strict non-interventionalist, nationalist American. It is not my fault that they drew the shit stick in the life lottery. Good luck to them but we engaged in a legitimate business transaction., Nothing more, nothing less. 



Missouri_Mike said:


> You’re a sack of shit. Who apparently loves to visit the unfortunate as long as they can serve you the capitalist with the travel money.


Sometimes I summon the cabana boy just to measure his response time. Our secret.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 11, 2021)

Like it or not Cuba became an independent nation around 1959. Along comes the Kennedy clan and JFK's brother decides to overthrow the Castro government with insanity that ranges from exploding cigars to poisoned rum. While fawning media types were drooling over "Camelot", the president was authorizing the CIA to raise, train and equip an illegal invasion army. The point is that the JFK administration drove the Castro government to the Russians and the media justified anything that Camelot came up with.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jul 11, 2021)

Missouri_Mike said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...


Breaking: Biden, Dems call Cubans racist for disparaging socialism.


----------



## Doc7505 (Jul 11, 2021)

‘Yet to say a word’: ​Rubio rips Biden’s silence as Cubans rise up against socialist tyranny​








						‘Yet to say a word’: Rubio rips Biden’s silence as Cubans rise up against socialist tyranny
					

Sen. Marco Rubio accused the Biden administration Sunday evening of silence on Cuba after a day of the biggest anti-regime demonstrations in decades.




					www.washingtontimes.com
				



11 Jul 2021 ~~ By Victor Morton
Sen. Marco Rubio accused the Biden administration Sunday evening of silence on Cuba after a day of the biggest anti-regime demonstrations in decades.
The Florida Republican had spent much of the day tweeting about 20 videos of protests against the communist dictatorship, and then he noted that President Biden had been maintaining radio silence.

Comment:
Joey Xi Bai Dung certainly will not respond to the news regarding the Cuban uprising. Neither will the major biased quisling media. 
“History will record that at the moment when the people of Cuba dared to rise up against their cruel oppressor and Joey Bai Dung and the United Nations chose silence.”


----------



## K9Buck (Jul 12, 2021)

Those crazy, far-right, conspiracy theorists need to be stopped!  Those people are crazy and dangerous.  I hope President Biden sends forces to protect the Cuban government!


----------



## Colin norris (Jul 12, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> How can this be? I was assured by my intellectual and moral superiors that Cuba was a paradise for workers and those needing healthcare. That’s why they get in inner tubes in shark infested waters just to see how bad things are in America.



Massive is it? 
I don't think so. 
You guys are still doing somersaults over the election  loss,  massive somersaults. 
Nothing is happening.


----------



## Litwin (Jul 12, 2021)

Russia has agreed a 38 million euro ($42 million) loan to modernize Cuba's military, $1 billion to refurbish its railway lines and agreements in civilian nuclear power and cybersecurity.

*This "is part of a larger effort by Moscow to destabilize the United States*,...


----------



## Litwin (Jul 12, 2021)

K9Buck said:


> Those crazy, far-right, conspiracy theorists need to be stopped!  Those people are crazy and dangerous.  I hope President Biden sends forces to protect the Cuban government!


cuba is in the hands not the "left" but oriental moscow ´s *satraps *

Trudeau's turn from cool to laughing stock - Macleans.ca​https://www.macleans.ca › news › trudeaus-turn-from-c...



27 Nov 2016 — “It is with deep sorrow that I learned today of the death of _Cuba's_ ... months of 1958–Fidel Castro delivered _Cuba_ to _Moscow_ as a *Soviet satrapy.








						“Oriental Despotism” and Russia | Slavic Review | Cambridge Core
					

“Oriental Despotism” and Russia - Volume 22 Issue 4




					www.cambridge.org
				



*


----------



## AMart (Jul 12, 2021)

https://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/world/americas/cuba/article252713788.html
		

‘Freedom!’ Thousands of Cubans take to the streets to demand the end of dictatorship​


----------



## Litwin (Jul 12, 2021)

Marco Rubio


@marcorubio

Locals take control of local Communist Party office This kind of courage & bravery needs to be shared with the whole world #SOSCuba #PatriaYVida








119.7K views
0:06 / 1:31









From
Mag Jorge Castro
	

5:39 AM · Jul 12, 2021·Twitter for iPhone

1,246
Retweets
113
Quote Tweets
3,013
Likes


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 12, 2021)

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Gabe Lackmann said:
> ...


There’s the difference between right and left. You use your abilities gained because you live in America to vacation in third world nations. I use mine to go help people in third world nations.


----------



## K9Buck (Jul 12, 2021)

President Biden needs to send the FBI down to Cuba to round up all of those far-right insurrectionists and put them in jail where they belong!


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jul 12, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> How can this be? I was assured by my intellectual and moral superiors that Cuba was a paradise for workers and those needing healthcare. That’s why they get in inner tubes in shark infested waters just to see how bad things are in America.


The Globalist is trying to do another regime change and put one of their puppets to be the replacement. 
They have labeled Fidel Castro a dictator because he killed U.S. paid shills that was trying to overthrow the country. That is why he stood in power for years. 
 The CIA used Hollywood like Rod Serling to spread fake propaganda on Fidel. Trying to make Fidel into a paranoid demented leader. But actually he wasn't paranoid. He was locking up and murdering Global elite's spies that were trying to assassinate him. 
 And those Cubans that escaped from prison claiming to be political prisoners were lying so that they can come here for asylum. Fidel said that they are psychotic that had committed unbelievable crimes.  
 But the CIA lied and said that they were being tortured for their political belief. 

 But the Globalist are mad that Cuba had made their own version of the COVID vaccine. Most likely the Cuban government don't trust the Global elite's vaccines. 



Many were stopped as they staged their silent weekly protest march along an avenue in the capital, Havana.
The group says the country's Communist authorities have increased pressure on them in recent days.
The government says they are paid by the US to undermine Cuba's revolution.
The Ladies in White (Damas de Blanco) usually attend Mass together and then stage a protest march outside calling for the release of all political prisoners








						Cuban opposition activists arrested in Havana
					

Dozens of Cuban opposition activists are arrested in Havana, a week before Pope Benedict XVI is due to visit the Communist island.



					www.bbc.com
				




Gordon F. Sander's book "Serling: The Rise and Twilight of Television's Last Angry Man". Sander says that within days of the assassination the United States Information Agency (an organisation very much under the control of the CIA) commissioned Serling to produce a documentary for international distribution about LBJ. Serling accepted the contract and afterwards LBJ sent him his "profound thanks" for his work.




__





						Rod Serling and the JFK Assassination
					

I am currently reading Gordon F. Sander's book "Serling: The Rise and Twilight of Television's Last Angry Man". Sander says that within days of the assassination the United States Information Agency (an organisation very much under the control of the CIA) commissioned Serling to produce a documen...



					educationforum.ipbhost.com
				









__





						Cuba approves emergency use of homemade COVID-19 vaccine
					

ampcopy Provided by Xinhua The decision makes Abdala the first vaccine made in Latin America that meets the requirements for large-scale use in the country a




					www.bignewsnetwork.com
				












						Cuba's COVID vaccine rivals BioNTech-Pfizer, Moderna | DW | 27.06.2021
					

Cuba's health authorities said this week the domestically produced Abdala vaccine has proven to be 92% effective against the coronavirus in clinical trials. DW takes a closer look.




					www.dw.com


----------



## Litwin (Jul 12, 2021)

AMart said:


> https://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/world/americas/cuba/article252713788.html
> 
> 
> ‘Freedom!’ Thousands of Cubans take to the streets to demand the end of dictatorship​











						Democratic socialists ignore Cuban protesters railing against communist dictatorship
					

Anti-government protests broke out Sunday in Cuba demanding freedom and calling on an end to the country’s communist dictatorship, and yet some of the U.S.’s most outspoken Democratic socialists seem to be in lockstep by not acknowledging the historic events unfolding on the island about 90...




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 12, 2021)

and ...where is media?  Where is Bernie?  Where is AOC...and michael Moore, Danny Glover, JayZ and Beyonce?    Sorta looks like .....hey...there's a squirrel!!!

These people want their freedom after decades under worse tyrants than Batista.









						Thousands Protest for Freedom in Communist Cuba. The New York Times' Framing Would Please Stalin.
					

Thousand of Cubans, some carrying American flags, erupted in street protest Sunday afternoon. Thousands of Cubans took part in rare protests Sunday against the communist government, marching through a...




					pjmedia.com


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 12, 2021)

Joe Biden wants to tell you they are revolting for Covid Vaccines.  LOLOL   

what a lying puppet fool.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 12, 2021)

cuban troops stream into old havana...after dark


----------



## marvin martian (Jul 12, 2021)

Calypso Jones said:


> Joe Biden wants to tell you they are revolting for Covid Vaccines.  LOLOL
> 
> what a lying puppet fool.



The sad part is how many people here believe that.  Leftism has negatively impacted IQs in this country.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 12, 2021)

Cubans are looting government stores.  GOOD for THEM!!









						Cubans are looting government stores… Raw
					

Full story here with more video…             Cuban regime activates the Black Berets to quash uprising…



					citizenfreepress.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 12, 2021)

Calypso Jones said:


> Where is Bernie? Where is AOC...and michael Moore, Danny Glover, JayZ and Beyonce?



Rooting for the jackbooted thugs.......still.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jul 12, 2021)

It's like asshole Dems can't catch a break. They no sooner get their socialism talking points going then Cubans revolt against socialism, how embarrassing for Biden and Dems.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jul 12, 2021)

Calypso Jones said:


> and ...where is media?  Where is Bernie?  Where is AOC...and michael Moore, Danny Glover, JayZ and Beyonce?    Sorta looks like .....hey...there's a squirrel!!!
> 
> These people want their freedom after decades under worse tyrants than Batista.
> 
> ...


Such good news. I may be able to smoke Cubans finally


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jul 12, 2021)

BluesLegend said:


> It's like asshole Dems can't catch a break. They no sooner get their socialism talking points going then Cubans revolt against socialism, how embarrassing for Biden and Dems.


It is so hilarious. i hope that GD country erupts into such kais.......LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jul 12, 2021)

Calypso Jones said:


> Joe Biden wants to tell you they are revolting for Covid Vaccines.  LOLOL
> 
> what a lying puppet fool.


Are you serious????.LOLOL


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 12, 2021)

BluesLegend said:


> It's like asshole Dems can't catch a break. They no sooner get their socialism talking points going then Cubans revolt against socialism, how embarrassing for Biden and Dems.



Maybe Obama should rush down there for another photo-op in front of the Che mural?


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 12, 2021)

Bi-Dung is proving that he and the Dimm's are indeed, Neo-Marxists as he refers to the Cuban Gov't as an 'authoritarian regime' instead of calling them the Communists that they truly are!


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jul 12, 2021)

Calypso Jones said:


> Cubans are looting government stores.  GOOD for THEM!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like our Walgreens and Targets. We're teaching the Cubanos well. Thanks BLM


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 12, 2021)

The Commie Cuban Gov't is broke and has run out of credit!

The people want freedom and food!!


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 12, 2021)

They weren't getting the healthcare anyway.   Oh..except that very special kind of healthcare that you get from Guevera trained troops.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 12, 2021)

Calypso Jones said:


> They weren't getting the healthcare anyway.   Oh..except that very special kind of healthcare that you get from Guevera trained troops.



I heard one report that said protestors who get injured are being denied medical care by the Gov't.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jul 12, 2021)

Dem socialist command is trying to formulate a response...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jul 12, 2021)

Democrats need to go tell the cuban people how much good their government does for them, like literacy programs.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 12, 2021)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Democrats need to go tell the cuban people how much good their government does for them, like literacy programs.



Calling Bernie.
Bernie? Bernie? Where are you Bernie?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jul 12, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> TheGreatSatan said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats need to go tell the cuban people how much good their government does for them, like literacy programs.
> ...


Wasn't long ago they got rice cookers.


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 12, 2021)

Anyone willing to set up a GoFundMe for the Cuban people to buy weapons?


----------



## BluesLegend (Jul 12, 2021)

Hossfly said:


> Anyone willing to set up a GoFundMe for the Cuban people to buy weapons?


The Cuban people just threw a monkey wrench into the Dem socialist state dream.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 12, 2021)

Massive? I saw video with about 300 people/ Probably paid by you know who...


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 12, 2021)

Ringo said:


> Massive? I saw video with about 300 people/ Probably paid by you know who...



Protests occurred in 32 cities.

You have one pirate eye and it's half blind.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 12, 2021)

.


B. Kidd said:


> Protests occurred in 32 cities.


How many cities were burning in US last year?


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 12, 2021)

Ringo said:


> .
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> ...



I'm referring to Cuban protests yesterday.
You truly can't see!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 12, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> How can this be? I was assured by my intellectual and moral superiors that Cuba was a paradise for workers and those needing healthcare. That’s why they get in inner tubes in shark infested waters just to see how bad things are in America.


It's because they want COVID shots.  Otherwise, they love their totalitarian shit hole. 

Just ask the Biden Administration.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 12, 2021)

> Are you serious????.LOLOL



The WH caught such hell and ridicule they are now walkin' it back.










						White House Walks Back Claims That Cuban Protests Were Over 'Rising COVID Cases/Deaths & Medicine Shortages' - Media Right News
					

We reported earlier that U.S. Sen Ted Cruz (R-TX) called out the New York Times for their reporting on the slogans used by protesters in Cuba. To some, the focusContinue Reading




					mediarightnews.com


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 12, 2021)

Cuba's internet cutoff: A go-to tactic to suppress dissent
					

Cubans facing the country’s worst economic crisis in decades took to the streets  over the weekend.




					apnews.com
				




Internet goes dark in Cuba.   The go to tactic of suppression.

but then...we know that don't we.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 12, 2021)

15 Woke Hollywood Celebrities Who Hobnobbed, Vacationed, Promoted Movies in Communist Cuba
					

Over the years there's been no shortage of woke left-wing celebrities, like Steven Speilberg, Jay Z and Beyonce, Katy Perry, and Mick Jagger, who have vacationed in Communist Cuba normalizing and spending their money in a country with a government that controls the flow of money, as well as...




					www.breitbart.com
				




15 WOKE hollywood deadhead Slebs who have vacationed/promoted movies in communist cuba.  THIS is why everyone hates hollywood. THIS is partly why the movie industry is dying.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 13, 2021)

"There is no food, no medicine, there is no freedom. They do not let us live," one of Sunday's protesters named only as Alejandro told BBC Mundo.

How can this be?  Cuba has the best healthcare in the world and their economic system of equality is the envy of every human being.


----------



## Litwin (Jul 13, 2021)

Calypso Jones said:


> cuban troops stream into old havana...after dark


great article ,* down to Moscow down to dictators!!!









						Cuba’s Unrest Frames World’s Big Struggle: Dictators vs. Democracies
					

The turmoil across the Caribbean island raises the question of whether authoritarian regimes will prevail in the long term, or are sowing the seeds of their own demise.




					www.wsj.com
				



*


----------



## Flash (Jul 13, 2021)

One of the signs the Cubans had at the rally was "Biden help us".

LOL!  Stupid people.  Don't they know that Joe Dufus was part of the Worthless Negro's delegation that went to Cuba to give Castro a blow job in front of the whole world?


----------



## Litwin (Jul 13, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Calypso Jones said:
> 
> 
> > and ...where is media?  Where is Bernie?  Where is AOC...and michael Moore, Danny Glover, JayZ and Beyonce?    Sorta looks like .....hey...there's a squirrel!!!
> ...


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jul 13, 2021)

Litwin said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > Calypso Jones said:
> ...


Ummmmm........Tweets unavailable there Littie, what did it say?


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jul 13, 2021)

The Globalist are trying to take over Cuba again. They want to takeover their farmlands to plant their GMO crops. But the Cuban's head of agriculture had banned them. But none of the MSM isn't reporting that.

 But by us going along with their narratives is making the elites even more powerful so that they can rule over the world.



 Last June, authorities in Cuba said they have no plans to let U.S. companies in or introduce the use of transgenic seeds to the Cuban market. “To date we haven’t even considered working with Monsanto,” Manuel Rodriguez, CEO of the Cuban Ministry of Agriculture Company, told the Havana Times. “The policy of the country thus far is to not negotiate with anyone to produce transgenic seeds.” Even though Cuba has been struggling for years to improve its poor agricultural output as well as its deficiency in farming, it has only run some tests with transgenic crops in 2011, and has no plans to resume them. “A GMO program was established at some point. It advanced a little and it was stopped,” Rodrigues told the Havana Times in June 2015. German Bayer and Swiss Syngenta (NYSE:SYT) are the only two big biotech companies in Cuba now, leaving Monsanto (NYSE:MON), DuPont (NYSED), and Dow Chemical (NYSEOW) – three of the biggest players – out.

Cuba's New Threat Could be U.S. GMOs










						Cuba Drops Genetically Modified Crops - Havana Times
					

Cuban authorities said today that the island has no plans to open up to the controversial use of transgenic seeds, despite the possibilities offered by them to increase agricultural production, reported dpa news.




					havanatimes.org
				













						The Financial Elite and the Global Land Grab | New Eastern Outlook
					






					journal-neo.org
				













						Land Grabs Are Partly To Blame For Skyrocketing Violence In Central America
					

Global firms and local elites are taking land from farmers, which pushes them to cities, where jobs are few.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jul 13, 2021)

Flash said:


> One of the signs the Cubans had at the rally was "Biden help us".
> 
> LOL!  Stupid people.  Don't they know that Joe Dufus was part of the Worthless Negro's delegation that went to Cuba to give Castro a blow job in front of the whole world?


Their main worry in life is just sustaining it. When your belly is so hungry, no other thoughts are possible.

Hey. If you want to control a lot of people, just take their weapons and make them live like rats

However looking at these crowds, you don't see a lot of fat fucks like here.

Got an idea for Marie Osmond and Nutrisystem..................................The Cuban Diet

You can't argue that Communism is good for the waist line


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jul 13, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> "There is no food, no medicine, there is no freedom. They do not let us live," one of Sunday's protesters named only as Alejandro told BBC Mundo.
> 
> How can this be?  Cuba has the best healthcare in the world and their economic system of equality is the envy of every human being.


Didn't that big fucking bag of Crisco puss Mikey Moore tell us it was paradise?


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jul 13, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> How can this be? I was assured by my intellectual and moral superiors that Cuba was a paradise for workers and those needing healthcare. That’s why they get in inner tubes in shark infested waters just to see how bad things are in America.


Thread Intermission please.

Watch the video and do you notice anything?

They all look pretty healthy to me....Serially, watch them. You don't see half of them the size of the Goodyear blimp like here.

Anyone see a dog in any vid. Usually you have one running around.....hmmmmmmm

Cuban wimmins look like they got some good legs(most important thing about the vid)

I don't know. Communism looks like a lifetime of Weight Watchers granted to every citizen there in Cooba

look at the bright side. If you get just enough calories to exist, your carbon footprint will be at a minimum and can help our New Green Deal goals............................See how I always find a positive


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 13, 2021)

Aletheia4u said:


> The Globalist are trying to take over Cuba again. They want to takeover their farmlands to plant their GMO crops.



Thank goodness the Cuban people are being starved and oppressed to keep our food supply pure.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jul 13, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> > The Globalist are trying to take over Cuba again. They want to takeover their farmlands to plant their GMO crops.
> ...


They are not the only country that are making great sacrifices for the world.










						Venezuela Passes Law Banning GMOs, by Popular Demand
					

The National Assembly of Venezuela, in its final session before a neoliberal dominated opposition takes the helm of legislative power on January 5, passed one of the most progressive seed laws in the world on December 23, 2015; it was promptly signed into law by President Nicolas Maduro. On...




					venezuelanalysis.com


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 13, 2021)

Democratic socialist rejoice 
The black berets have been dispatched to restore order to lil utopia


----------



## AMart (Jul 13, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> > The Globalist are trying to take over Cuba again. They want to takeover their farmlands to plant their GMO crops.
> ...


Agriculture is obsolete in Cuba. Private property does not exist. Government owns everything. You will find various small farming operations where government looks the other way, but that is about it.


----------



## AMart (Jul 13, 2021)

Aletheia4u said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Aletheia4u said:
> ...


More Venezuelan starving refugees than war torn Syria.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 13, 2021)

Aletheia4u said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Aletheia4u said:
> ...



*They are not the only country that are making great sacrifices for the world.*

Yeah, that's why Chavez and the Castros kept their boots on the throats of the people......

They were sacrificing for the rest of the world. How noble. DURR

The real reason is they'd rather loot their treasury than pay for better GMO seeds.


----------



## Litwin (Jul 13, 2021)

Aletheia4u said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Aletheia4u said:
> ...


ivan go back to your crap hole 

Man drowns in faeces after falling into Russian cesspit and ...​https://www.dailymail.co.uk › news › article-3062612



— Andrey Golubov, 36, was using the communal _toilet_ outside an apartment block in Murmansk in north-west Russia, when the wood-cover gave ...


----------



## Litwin (Jul 13, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Litwin said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on sloopy said:
> ...


ivans´poodle read this 

Man drowns in faeces after falling into Russian cesspit and ...​https://www.dailymail.co.uk › news › article-3062612



30 Apr 2015 — Andrey Golubov, 36, was using the communal _toilet_ outside an apartment block in Murmansk in north-west Russia, when the wood-cover gave ...


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jul 13, 2021)

AMart said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Aletheia4u said:
> ...


i wonder why there are no one land grabbing in England?


----------



## Flash (Jul 13, 2021)

Aletheia4u said:


> The Globalist are trying to take over Cuba again. They want to takeover their farmlands to plant their GMO crops. But the Cuban's head of agriculture had banned them. But none of the MSM isn't reporting that.
> 
> But by us going along with their narratives is making the elites even more powerful so that they can rule over the world.
> 
> ...


What crops?

The damn Cubans can't grow shit.

Communism has never produced much food.  We have seen that demonstrated all over the world.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 13, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> Ringo said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


I saw today demonstrations in support of government. I hope that the сubans will not be so stupid, that they will follow the example of ukrainians and residents of South Africa. Buy the way, have you seen what is happening there now, in South Africa? If you were not told in the news, then about the same, what happened in the United States last summer on strong steroids.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 13, 2021)

The protesting Cubans need guns, money, and fuck the lawyers.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jul 13, 2021)

Flash said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> > The Globalist are trying to take over Cuba again. They want to takeover their farmlands to plant their GMO crops. But the Cuban's head of agriculture had banned them. But none of the MSM isn't reporting that.
> ...



Cuba main crop is sugarcane which they make their famous brandy from. But the Globalist needs lots of farmland for this Paris Climate Accord.


----------



## Flash (Jul 13, 2021)

Aletheia4u said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Aletheia4u said:
> ...




Communism produce inefficient agriculture.


----------



## Flash (Jul 13, 2021)

The Joe Dufus administration is blaming Cuba's problems on the Wuhan virus.  The red headed spokesbitch for the Dufus administration said that today.

Didn't Michael Moore and the Moon Bat clowns in the Obama administration say that Cuba had world class medical care?  Medical care that was better than the US?


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 13, 2021)

Hot Psaki is a real pip!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 13, 2021)

Aletheia4u said:


> Cuba main crop is sugarcane which they make their famous brandy from.



Brandy? DURR


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jul 13, 2021)

Flash said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


US makes its own cigar products. But why is it so important to risk a chance of going to jail for Cuban's cigars? Is it because they want to look real cool like Fidel?


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jul 13, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> > Cuba main crop is sugarcane which they make their famous brandy from.
> ...


I meant rum.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 13, 2021)

Aletheia4u said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Aletheia4u said:
> ...



Bottom line is:  you really don't know what the hell you are babbling about.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 13, 2021)

Aletheia4u said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Aletheia4u said:
> ...



Why does the NWO need that shithole for GMOs?


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jul 13, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Oil is being found all over the world. And the NWO elites are afraid that someone will strike the mother lode that will make them more powerful than the NWO elites. 
 But by them creating the story that fossil fuel is destroying the planet. That it will reduce the need for it. And if those who has oil on their property and wants to drill for it. That they will have to pay the NWO elites like the Rockefellers, carbon credits to drill and sell the oil. That they will never become wealthier than the NWO elites.  
 But the NWO elites have made substitute fuel and energy products that they have total control of. and making it mandatory product. These GMO sugarcanes are patented products that nobody cannot copy. But they will need lots of land to supply the world. If they cannot meet that demand, that we will have to stay with fossil fuel until they are able to. 

 But these SH**Hole countries like Haiti are being under the control of the Clinton's clan.  But why are they there? 










						Rockefeller heirs call on banks to stop lending to fossil fuel companies
					

Descendants of Standard Oil founder John D. Rockefeller are calling on the major banks to put an end to fossil fuel financing.




					www.cnbc.com
				













						Land demand for ethanol production
					

Several key indicators of the sustainability of biofuels are related to the land used to produce the feedstock. Most of the agronomic costs and energy…




					www.sciencedirect.com
				













						Top 20 Oil Producing Countries in Africa — African Vault
					

Oil prices is expected to remain “low” for 15 years, this is bad news for the oil producing countries in Africa. It is time to diversify these economies.



					africanvault.com
				













						A Canadian oil firm thinks it has struck big. Some fear it could ravage a climate change hotspot
					

Syringa trees rise out of the Kalahari sand in the wild expanse of Kavango East, as the humid heat warns of afternoon showers. It's easy to imagine this place has looked the same for a hundred years.




					www.cnn.com
				









__





						Haiti could have larger oil reserves than Venezuela
					

Amidst the utter devastation left in the wake of the earthquake that rocked Haiti on January 12th, new findings indicate the existence of 3 million barrels of oil in a shallow offshore formation offshore the island.




					www.worldoil.com
				













						Climate Change: Russia Is Steamed About U.N.'s Kyoto Carbon Credit COP-Out
					

It’s way past time to recognize that UNFCCC’s cap-and-trade, loss and damage compensation and other global wealth redistribution agendas have little or nothing to do with actually preventing a climate crisis.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 13, 2021)

All those Leftists who’ve praised the Cuban government for decades, and NOT ONE has moved to Cuba.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 13, 2021)

Aletheia4u said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Aletheia4u said:
> ...


*
Oil is being found all over the world. And the NWO elites are afraid that someone will strike the mother lode that will make them more powerful than the NWO elites.*

LOL!

*These GMO sugarcanes are patented products that nobody cannot copy. *

There is no GMO sugarcane.

*But they will need lots of land to supply the world. *

It would be impossible to replace oil with ethanol.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jul 13, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> There is no GMO sugarcane.


I've been keeping up with the information on GMOs. But this country has not approved GMO sugarcane. But under this Climate agreement, that they are going to make it mandatory that all farmers must use GMO crops to lower the emissions.


 This guys daughter was the real Greta Thunberg. But him and his daughter are against GMOs.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 13, 2021)

Aletheia4u said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > There is no GMO sugarcane.
> ...



*I've been keeping up with the information on GMOs. *

Apparently not.

*But under this Climate agreement, that they are going to make it mandatory that all farmers must use GMO crops to lower the emissions.*

Show me.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 13, 2021)

Aletheia4u said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > There is no GMO sugarcane.
> ...


You really need to be less gullible.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jul 13, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *I've been keeping up with the information on GMOs. *
> 
> Apparently not.
> 
> ...




They are pushing the narrative that organic farming is hurting the environment. They have been trying to ban organic farming for decades.









						Restrictions & Regulations: FDA Still Attacking Organic Farming
					

The U.S. FDA is trying to ban organic farming. How, you might ask? By making it impossible for farmers to use their own organic compost




					naturalsociety.com
				













						FDA To Ban Organic Farming? - Off The Grid News
					

Farming methods that have been used in America and throughout the world for centuries are in danger of essentially being banned under proposed regulations by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration. Small and large organic farms alike that sell produce would be impacted by the proposed new rules...




					www.offthegridnews.com
				













						Does Organic Agriculture Contribute to Climate Change? - JSTOR Daily
					

Organic agriculture seems like it would be better for the environment than conventional. But a new study suggests it produces more carbon dioxide.




					daily.jstor.org
				





But a new study out this week challenges this narrative, predicting that a wholesale shift to organic farming could increase net greenhouse gas emissions by as much as 21 percent.









						How more organic farming could worsen global warming
					

Organic agriculture is billed as better for the environment, but a wholesale shift to this farming practice could increase net greenhouse gas emissions, a new study reports.




					www.pbs.org
				














						Turns out organic farming is far worse for climate change than conventional agriculture
					

A UK study finds that while direct emissions might come down, increased use of land to produce the same amount of food will cause emissions to rise by 21%.




					theprint.in
				









__





						FDA To Ban Organic Farming?
					

FDA To Ban Organic Farming? 						  		 	Written by: Michael Foust  	 	 Survival Gardening 	 		 	May 16, 2014	 	8 Comments     	 				 					 					http://www.offthegridnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/organic-farming-group-400x300.jpgImage source: nofavt.org     Farming methods that have been...



					gold-silver.us
				











__





						Alex Jones' Endgame
					






					www.prisonplanet.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 13, 2021)

Aletheia4u said:


> They are pushing the narrative that organic farming is hurting the environment.



Define "hurting the environment".


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 13, 2021)

Aletheia4u said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *I've been keeping up with the information on GMOs. *
> ...



_Before you decide this headline is simply propaganda, let me assure that the *U.S. Food and Drug Administration is trying to ban organic farming*._

Wow!

You like the crazy sources.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jul 14, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> _Before you decide this headline is simply propaganda, let me assure that the *U.S. Food and Drug Administration is trying to ban organic farming*._
> 
> Wow!
> 
> You like the crazy sources.


There is a secret war on organic food products. And that is why the US government slapped sanctions on countries like Russia, Venezuela and Cuba that bans GMOs.  That they don't want the public to find out how much healthier they will be if they consumes organic foods. 
 When I was a child. The doctors always tell the parents to have their family to drink buttermilk or soak it in a bowl with corn bread and consume it like that in order to stay healthy. But now they have been putting chemicals into the milk that kills the healthy enzymes, proteins or microbes. 
 Organic foods doesn't have a long shelf-life. But that is good. It is letting us to know that it has the healthy microbes that will help break down the foods in the stomach. But by them injecting cows with antibiotics that it kills these healthy microbes. And that is why cheese don't taste like cheese anymore and people are having lactose problems because of the lack of microbes in the dairy.


----------



## Aletheia4u (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Aletheia4u (Jul 14, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot


----------



## Ringo (Jul 14, 2021)

While the all-merciful United States calls for support for the protests in Cuba, resistance to the authorities and rivers of blood of Cubans, the vile China condemns any interference in the internal affairs of the island and even inhumanly calls for the lifting of the economic blockade.

Mike Pompeo officially recognized himself as a complete piece of scum, calling on the State Department to support the protests in Cuba after the condemnation and mass repression of Americans for protests in the United States.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2021)

Aletheia4u said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > _Before you decide this headline is simply propaganda, let me assure that the *U.S. Food and Drug Administration is trying to ban organic farming*._
> ...



*There is a secret war on organic food products. *

So you don't actually have any proof that the FDA ia trying to ban organic farming?
That they're trying to make GMOs mandatory?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2021)

Aletheia4u said:


> Toddsterpatriot



RT? DURR


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 14, 2021)

If Raul Castro or his henchmen escape the island, should Sleepy Joe try to protect them from Deplorable Cubans seeking revenge for the past 60 years?

Freedom may well be coming to this Hell hole 90 miles away where they are currently living in squalor, eating garbage with people telling them what to do.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jul 14, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > How can this be? I was assured by my intellectual and moral superiors that Cuba was a paradise for workers and those needing healthcare. That’s why they get in inner tubes in shark infested waters just to see how bad things are in America.
> ...


*The Unabomber Tiptoeing Through the Tulips*

There is nothing positive about Environmentalism.  Viruses can only survive in what those nature-worshiping degenerates call "Clean Air."


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2021)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



*Viruses can only survive in what those nature-worshiping degenerates call "Clean Air."*






No viruses in this picture?


----------



## Calypso Jones (Jul 14, 2021)

Cuban Girl dishes the truth on what Life is like in Cuba.

This is what the left wants to bring to us, the American people.

Here’s a summary of what she said about life in Cuba:



> There are no coffins in Cuba. Dead family members are pronounced dead and then you have to take them home with you in wrapped in a bed sheet. And if you don’t have a car, you have to literally carry it home walking.
> There’s no drinking water.
> A pound of rice cost $200 US dollars.
> Canadian dollars is the currency of Cuba and the only way to get money in Cuba is to have someone send it to you from outside of the country.
> ...











						WATCH: Cuban girl reveals HARSH truth about life in Cuba under Communist rule
					

A Cuban girl on TikTok revealed the harsh truth about life in Cuba under their communist dictatorship and it’s eye opening:   Here’s a summary of what she said about life in Cuba: …




					therightscoop.com


----------



## Ringo (Jul 14, 2021)

"The White House will amend its policy towards Cuba as a result of the suppression of protests by Havana"

Oh, I see. As soon as they tweeted about the possible easing of sanctions of the Trump era, the "well-wishers" started fussing. All according to a old greasy manual.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 14, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on sloopy said:
> ...


Those masks are effective against that smog as they are against the ChiCom Flu.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 14, 2021)

Ringo said:


> "The White House will amend its policy towards Cuba as a result of the suppression of protests by Havana"
> 
> Oh, I see. As soon as they tweeted about the possible easing of sanctions of the Trump era, the "well-wishers" started fussing. All according to a old greasy manual.



Are we being too mean to your commie buddies?


----------



## Likkmee (Jul 14, 2021)

Q-burr.


----------



## Litwin (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Litwin (Jul 15, 2021)

"*Cuba says it will allow travellers arriving in the country to bring in food, medicine and other essentials without paying import duties."









						Cuba protests: Tax on food and medicine imports lifted
					

In response to rare protests, Cuba will temporarily allow travellers to bring in some goods tax-free.



					www.bbc.com
				



*


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 15, 2021)

America needs to relax restrictions on the importation of firearms into Cuba, to allow Americans to deliver defensive weaponry to protesters being slaughtered with impunity by Communist thugs.

Back during the 1940's in Germany, I think it would have saved lives if the Jewish people had been armed and could defend themselves against the Huns.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 15, 2021)

Cuba Regime Change Op: Breaking through the Western media propaganda campaign on Cuba Protests with the @TheGrayzoneNews 's @BenjaminNort...


----------



## Flash (Jul 15, 2021)

Massive riots also in South Africa.

I saw videos of the South African Negroes looting big screen TVs.  Just like our Negroes.


----------



## JGalt (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Ringo (Jul 18, 2021)

Fox News Bizarrely Blurs Out Slogans on Posters of Pro-Government Demonstrators in Cuba - Video
					

Thousands of Cubans took to the streets from last Sunday, with the marches, riots, and looting reportedly brought on by shortages of food and medicine, and problems associated with the coronavirus pandemic. Havana has accused US-financed...




					sputniknews.com


----------

